# 请教:普通用户切换的问题(Su)!

## cls-jz

不知到怎么了,我的普通用户突然之间,不可以切换到root了,我看了自己却实是wheel组的,

/etc/pam.d/的文件也没有问题!  可是Su到root的时候还是提示:

su: Authentication failure

Sorry.

请高手指点!

----------

## wangxiaohu

 *cls-jz wrote:*   

> 不知到怎么了,我的普通用户突然之间,不可以切换到root了,我看了自己却实是wheel组的,
> 
> /etc/pam.d/的文件也没有问题!  可是Su到root的时候还是提示:
> 
> su: Authentication failure
> ...

 

修改 /etc/login.defs :

 *Quote:*   

> SU_WHEEL_ONLY   no

 

----------

## cls-jz

试了,还是不可以,提示一样!,嘛烦大侠了,谢谢,还有别的方法吗>

----------

## akar

打錯了密碼嗎？  :Wink: 

如果打錯root的密碼，同樣會出現一樣的報錯。  :Twisted Evil: 

系統的 log 怎麼說？

----------

## linky_fan

cat一下/etc/securetty, 看看你当前su的那个终端在不在这个列表里,没有的话是不能su到root去的.

----------

